# Finish mowing with R1 ("ag") tires -- solutions?



## forest8 (Mar 2, 2021)

My tractor has R1 ("ag") tires, with aggressive tread. Works great in mud and mowing brush, but tears up the lawn, which my wife does not like 😬. For finish mowing, especially when the ground is soft/damp, any ideas aside from swapping out the tires? 

I was thinking it could be possible to make tire covers out of old carpet, and attach them around the tires similar to snow chains. Before trying this crazy idea, wondering if anyone else has tried it? 

Any other suggestions how to do finish mowing on a lawn with R1 tires without tearing it up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

R-1 are designed to be agressive for traction. Don't know if anything less than shaving some of the rubber cleat off would be effective. Similar to tread prep on Monster Trucks. A track kit with flat pads would tone it down, but these are quite expensive


----------



## forest8 (Mar 2, 2021)

Yea you are right, Ed! Tracks for a tractor... do you mean like this? https://www.ecvv.com/product/3814567.html That's probably out of my budget 😥








I don't want to lose or damage my R1's since they're great around the property (mud, brush, etc.) I'm just looking for a way to mow a nice lawn once in a while without swapping tires or wheels. Any ideas?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

forest8 said:


> Yea you are right, Ed! Tracks for a tractor... do you mean like this? Large agri Tractor Rubber Track kits from China Manufacturer, Manufactory, Factory and Supplier on ECVV.com That's probably out of my budget 😥
> 
> View attachment 71344​
> I don't want to lose or damage my R1's since they're great around the property (mud, brush, etc.) I'm just looking for a way to mow a nice lawn once in a while without swapping tires or wheels. Any ideas?



Yes, but a lot toned down. An uncle had a Massey in the early 70"'s with a track kit. it consisted of an idler wheel mounted on a stiff spring support and mounted at mid bolts where FEK is attached. Then rubber track around metal rim and idler. no rear wheel. steered by front wheel and indiv brakes. Rough Ride. Do not know if any exist,;but it worked. Second idea is get a set of used rims and mount turf tires. Can alternate as needed. Somr golf courses in this area change turf tires at 50% tread due to sliding eith dew on the hills


----------



## forest8 (Mar 2, 2021)

That track setup you described sounds great. I'll price out the alternate rims and see what I can do. Since I'm mowing and doing yard/brush work back and forth pretty regularly in the summers, I'm not sure swapping wheels is very convenient -- it'd take me an hour probably each time to jack up the tractor, roll off/on the wheels, etc. My tires are filled with ballast fluid, so likely 500 lbs each now. 

Thanks for your replies and advice, Ed.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

forest8 said:


> That track setup you described sounds great. I'll price out the alternate rims and see what I can do. Since I'm mowing and doing yard/brush work back and forth pretty regularly in the summers, I'm not sure swapping wheels is very convenient -- it'd take me an hour probably each time to jack up the tractor, roll off/on the wheels, etc. My tires are filled with ballast fluid, so likely 500 lbs each now.
> 
> Thanks for your replies and advice, Ed.


Lucky duck. My 13.6x38 are 1048 lbs each. I use boom pole on 1 tractor to change wheels on the other. Somewhere on this forum a member made a quick change rear tire jig that worked pretty well. I have searched every topic I could and cannot find it. Ifanyone runs across it please repost. I wanted to try something like that for putting chains on and off during winter, but too slow on the draw. I will make ajig for the tire chains using rim diameter instead of tire diameter.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Would that be the one I drew up Ed ?, using 4 old bearings for wheels and scrap steel and pipe for the frame.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

forest8 said:


> That track setup you described sounds great. I'll price out the alternate rims and see what I can do. Since I'm mowing and doing yard/brush work back and forth pretty regularly in the summers, I'm not sure swapping wheels is very convenient -- it'd take me an hour probably each time to jack up the tractor, roll off/on the wheels, etc. My tires are filled with ballast fluid, so likely 500 lbs each now.
> 
> Thanks for your replies and advice, Ed.


forest8, have you thought of buying a second hand rider to do your lawns, I am sure that would solve your lawn tearing problem and stay sweet with the wife.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

FredM said:


> Would that be the one I drew up Ed ?, using 4 old bearings for wheels and scrap steel and pipe for the frame.


That sure sounds familiar. Can you repost or provide a link so I can copy info this time


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Ed Williams said:


> That sure sounds familiar. Can you repost or provide a link so I can copy info this time


OK Ed. give me a little time to find the drawing again, I run across it a little while ago.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Here you are!!, a rough drawing, for both slides, I used the next larger size piece of pipe to fit over the vertical and the horizontal and welded extensions to them, a nut welded to the slide pipe and a bolt to clamp the sliders.
the vertical is 11/4" steam tubing and the horizontal clamp has to be able to slide up and down the vertical so as to clamp the top of the tyre, the tongue also slides in and out to clamp the side of the tyre to hold against the vertical, I used 2x2" angle iron for the base, but 2" RHS could be used in place, the wheels were old used bearings that had been replaced on a job in my workshop, basically, the whole thing was made from scrap, today I would have a look at a car dolly as the base and if possible, just weld the vertical to the base.


----------



## forest8 (Mar 2, 2021)

FredM said:


> forest8, have you thought of buying a second hand rider to do your lawns, I am sure that would solve your lawn tearing problem and stay sweet with the wife.


Thanks, FredM. I think you are probably right, and that's the best advice. The tractor may not be the right tool for mowing in these conditions, especially with damp ground. I'll see about a dedicated mower for this work. I appreciate your help.


----------

